# The Folding Knife by KJ Parker



## Werthead (Feb 7, 2011)

*The  Folding Knife* by K.J. Parker



> Bassianus Severus - known to the people as Basso - is the First Citizen  of the Vesani Republic. He is politically savvy, financially creative,  ruthlessly ambitious and very lucky. As his power and prestige grows, so  does the rift between him and his sister, and the battle for the  loyalty of her son.
> 
> _The Folding Knife_  is the eleventh novel by the enigmatic K.J. Parker, a stand-alone book  which is not part of any series. Fourteen years ago I picked up Parker's  debut novel, _Colours in the Steel_,  and later its two sequels and enjoyed them enormously. I've missed out  on her books since then, which is something I'll have to rectify. _The Folding Knife_ is outstanding.
> 
> ...


----------

